# Ruby's Kids Updated***



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so I still havnt figured out how to change the size of picture so these will prob. be full size sorry. I did limit myself to only putting 3 on. They are both bucks. One black head and one brown head with a red spot on his back. The black one was born at 12:10a.m. 1-13-10 and the brown head about 10 minutes after.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

Congrats on the new additions! Mom looks like she has a nice big udder for them too!

:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

congratulations again :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

Oh my, what cutie pies! She looks like she is going to be a good momma!! I am jealous, we have to wait until March for babies!!!

I wonder if I couldn't trade some of our "kids" when they come for a nice boer doe. I might have to research this a bit. While the Nubians are beautiful, there is just this certain air about a boer, the strength, the looks - the package.

With all the new babies, I am saying to myself, oh I want that one! How do you control yourselves from not having a gazillion goats????

Keep in mind that while my kids have shown goats for going on 3 years now in the 4H, last year was the first year we had the goats on our property and first year for the dairys. I just more and more...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

I know what you mean I keep thinking well we have 5 acres which is plenty of room for a few goats but the only reason we have them are for my nieces to show in the fair. So that is how I tell myself I dont need more. I wouldnt mind having one or two more does that way we have more babies to choose from but I dont know, we will see how we do this year and then go from there. This is my first year to have kids born at home, last couple years we bought them. Everyone is hopeing for a doe year, but I am good with bucks for the fair. Even though this year we are allowed to show market does so it doesnt matter to me what sex they are as long as they are healthy. I will get some pictures up soon now that they are all dried off I am just trying to make their pen a little warmer. They have a heatlamp and a box but they are still shivering. I felt them and they arnt that cold so I am sure they will be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

Congrats.........  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

I love seeing the new babies..I cant wait to see if my girls are going to kid out again,, have no idea.. yet...a gazillion goats.. yah the thought has crossed my mind,, I now have 5 production does... whoops make that six and three fall does along with the one that came with her momma on this new purchase,,, its my new drug of choice... giggles


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

CONGRATULATIONS Ruby did very well~!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

they look very nice  Congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

The kids are growing like weeds. Since it is cold here they have a heat lamp and I have already had to raise it because I saw them hitting it. The kids (human) still havnt named the kids (goat) but I gave them temperary names. The red head is blaze and the black head is tank. We will see if they keep or change their names. My computer isnt letting me put any pictures up for some reason but I will keep trying.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ruby's Kids Updated photo overload*

Alright my computer is finally letting me upload my pictures from my camera, and I think I learned how to resize my pictures. Here are the babies all dried off and a couple days old.

Black headed buckling with his tongue out








Red headed buckling already standing like a winner








Both kids at the door with me








Kids sleeping


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

oh they look very happy  and healthy! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

I love boer kids -- something about them!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

They are so cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruby's Kids*

I do too stacy. When they were born they barely had to duck to go in the creep corner where the heat lamp is and tonight the black buckling hit the top with his back so they are getting big. I am so happy Ruby is taking care of them. This is atleast her 3 freshening and this is the only one she has raised, because the last people bottle raised all the kids and sold them at 3 days old.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!! congrats!!! love the black one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...boers.... love.....love....love them....  :lovey:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Gosh they are gorgeous! 

I too have to wait until late March/early April for mine to kid. I bred my does to a moonspotted buck this year so I am especially anxious!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can not believe how fast they grow and change and get their own personalitys so fast. It has only been 12 days and I would say they have gained bout 3 pounds each. The black headed one likes to jump up and sit in my lap and the red headed one is a little bit more shy. My nieces were out yesturday and picked who's was who's. Taylor got the black headed one and left his name Tank, then Kerigan named the Brown headed one Joey. I was suprized they didnt fight over either of them they knew as soon as they saw them which one they wanted.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great that they each have one and are happy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Roger, they are just adorable. Congratulations.


----------

